# name of loach



## stzlia27 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello,
Does anybody know the scientific name for a Botia loach that has thickish white and black bands and is small or perhaps it is a hybrid one?
Thank-you.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dwarf (Yasuhikotakia Sidthimunki), Yoyo (Botia almorhae), or Angelicus (Botia kubotai) is what I'd guess. They all have white/black(ish) coloring that is banded or reticulated.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

A picture = defiant answer.


----------

